# digital(ATC) to analog(non-ATC) temperature display Question 1993 maxima



## Moms93NissanMaxSOHC (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm working on my moms 93 maxima. Can I change from a digital temperature display(ATC) to analog buttons? I know this might be weird but I like simple. The digital display is out and its hard to tell what is and isnt working, too many settings. Is this a simpler task... going to manual/analog controls?

Any help would be great!
Craig


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd say pull the digital display out and have a look at it, clean the connections, put it back in. Kinda rare for those things to die because the electronics went bad. More likely it's got a ground or power wire connection.


----------



## hj30 (Dec 14, 2020)

jdg said:


> I'd say pull the digital display out and have a look at it, clean the connections, put it back in. Kinda rare for those things to die because the electronics went bad. More likely it's got a ground or power wire connection.


ten years later another maxima has the same problem; I wonder if this fix solved to problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

hj30 said:


> ten years later another maxima has the same problem; I wonder if this fix solved to problem?


You're replying to a 10 year old thread. The OP probably has fixed it by now or has sold the car. We encourage members not to reply to threads older then 2 years old; the reply's take up useless space on the server. If you have similar problems, start a new thread.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure if the Maxima was the same, but I know on the 300ZX, they had a separate power module for the digital dash that used to fail. Usually, it was due to cracked solder joints and if you were good with a soldering gun, you could take the module apart and fix the solder joints.


----------

